# Amazing Dog Parks



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I just thought I would post this for anyone in the area or traveling through the area. This is the coolest dog park I have ever been to! It is right outside of Memphis, TN. Here is a link about the park http://www.shelbyfarmsoffleash.org/

It is just an open area of a giant park and there are several ponds, trails, open fields, etc. It really is doggy heaven!

I took a lot of photos and will have a video. Dora ended up going swimming but hey it was really hot. I thought she wouldnt but she went right out in the water and kept going, we had to call her to come back. Let's just say it was a nice smell as we were on the road! Belle decided to roll in the muck so all the dogs ended up getting a bath that night! But I wish I lived near a dog park like this!

Amanda


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

wow! looks like doggy heaven!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh isn't that cool? I bet the dogs had a wonderful time. They even looked like they might have been a bit ripe for getting back on the road in a closed car. LOL


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Looks fabulous Amanda. Doesnt look like you had to share the park at all!! All we have in our city is a fenced in 1 acre 'yard'. Its awful. Dogs just arent allowed hardly anywhere anymore.

I think there was a post here awhile ago about creating a Havanese Compund. Sounds great to me!!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

That looks like fun! Oh yeah, Shannon, a havanese compound sounds like just the plan!


----------

